# Kain-Fries Art Raffle Recruitment! CLOSED



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

THE RAFFLE HAS BEEN POSTED! GO CHECK IT OUT HERE!!!!!

[COLOR="#99CCF"]


[/COLOR]

_ Hey everyone, I have decided to try to make an Art Raffle and have asked KainAronoele to help me, but we can't have a raffle with only one artist, so we need some awesome artists to join in!
Just follow the rules below and enter away!
This will run from May 30th to June 6th at 5 PM EST._​


[COLOR="99CCF"]

[/COLOR]
__________________________________________________​
⋆ We will be accepting up to nine people, but may choose more.
⋆ Please don't be offended if we don't choose you, your style may just not work for this raffle.
⋆ We accept any kind of artwork- traditional, pixel, even GFX.
⋆ We are requiring that you offer at least a colored sketch because it wouldn't be fair if someone offered two shaded full bodies and someone else offered a sketch. Feel free to offer more though!
⋆ The above rule does *not* apply to GFX artists because since there are so many things you guys can make it wouldn't be fair to limit you to making one thing so offer whatever you'd like! 
⋆ In your form, please say what you think each ticket should be worth, the total can go from 1 to 5 tbt! the cost that has the most votes will be what we use in the raffle. 
⋆ Please do not join if you don't think that you will be able to offer your artwork due to conflicting issues or you will be away near the end of the raffle. 
⋆ Raffle rules will be coming next week, these are just recruitment rules! 
⋆ If you have any further questions, please PM either me or Kain. 
⋆ The raffle will start on June 7th and last until June 14th. 
⋆ Both Kain and I will be looking at each entry and decide who will be in the raffle together to ensure fairness. 
⋆ The amount of tbt we get from the tickets will be safely stored in our ABDs and will be equally divided between each artist (this includes both Kain and I). 



[COLOR="#99CCF"]

[/COLOR]
__________________________________________________​

```
[SIZE=5][FONT=CENTURY GOTHIC][COLOR="#6699FF"]APPLICATION[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR="#AD86E8"]Username:
Art You'll be Offering: (at least one example needed)
Suggested ticket cost: (what you think each 'ticket' in the raffle should be worth // 1 - 5tbt)
Anything else?:
[/COLOR]
```


Thanks for the interest everyone, let's hope this turns out well!! ​


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Spoiler: Art Entries






Spoiler: KainAronoele



Offering -
(Shaded anime headshot)









Spoiler: Bri Hassleberry



Offering -
(One shaded fb, and one shaded chibi)













Spoiler: Lemon Pop



Offering -
(One chibi)









Spoiler: Cocovampire



Offering -
(One chibi)









Spoiler: Virals



Offering -
(Two pixels)













Spoiler: Kirindrake



Offering -
(Portrait, chibi, colored sketch)

















Spoiler: g u m m i



Offering -
(1 Sketch, 1 fb color and 1 GFX)

















Spoiler: Peebers



Offering -
(1 Lineless chibi and 1 stickie)













Spoiler: Astro0



Offering -
(1 Cartoon bust - human, animal OR antro)













Spoiler: inthenameofSweden



Offering -
(One fb color, one stickman)













Spoiler: xCherryskyx



Offering -
(One fb, one bust)













Spoiler: EtchaSketch



Offering -
(Oe chibi and One bust)













Spoiler: Alvery



Offering -
(One chibi // 2 style options)




or









Spoiler: puppy



Offering -
(Two Headshots and One waist up)













Spoiler: -



Offering -
()












Spoiler: GFX Entries






Spoiler: Pokemanz



Offering -
(Signature, Banner and/or Ref Sheet)

















Spoiler: Money Hunter



Offering -
(Any 5 GFX, some examples below)













Spoiler: Jint



Offering -
(One avatar + two signatures
or
One Header/Banner + 3 Sub-headers)












or





















Spoiler: -



Offering -
()









Spoiler: -



Offering -
()
















1tbt - 0 votes
2tbt - 2 votes
3tbt - 6 votes
4tbt - 0 votes
5tbt - 10 votes​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

we are officially OPEN! super excited to see all of the entries c:


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Woop woop


----------



## Keitara (May 30, 2015)

Nice raffle! c: Can't wait to see all the entries!
But I have a question; cheezy are you an artist too? ; o ;
And just a little thing, but it's kinda hard to read what you've written... light blue on white :/


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

Ahhh it looks fun but I don't think I'll be available at the end ;U; If I find otherwise then I might join in but unless I do I can only wish you guys luck with the recruitment! 

Good luck c:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Nice raffle! c: Can't wait to see all the entries!
> But I have a question; cheezy are you an artist too? ; o ;
> And just a little thing, but it's kinda hard to read what you've written... light blue on white :/



oops i guess i'll go darken the color lol i just like purple and blue c: no i'm not an artist haha, i can't draw which is ironic because my sister's an art teacher XD but i thought that it'd be fun to host a raffle, so that's why i asked kain! i hope that makes sense

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirindrake said:


> Ahhh it looks fun but I don't think I'll be available at the end ;U; If I find otherwise then I might join in but unless I do I can only wish you guys luck with the recruitment!
> 
> Good luck c:



ah that sucks, you're an awesome artist ;v; thank you, hopefully you can join!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 30, 2015)

[COLOR="#99CCF"]APPLICATION[/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR]
*Username*: Pokemanz
*Art You'll be Offering*: GFX - Banner, Town Signature, Ref Sheet (any of these, can offer more than 1 idk??)
[Banner Ex] [Ref Sheet Ex (OCs)] [Town Siggy Ex]
*Suggested ticket cost*: 3 TBT
*Anything else?*: I've recently learned how to do all kinds of things with my graphics program, from 3D effects to animation! I can't make anything _too_ complicated, but I can make a really nice banner or whatever else! Town siggy example was made slightly before I learned animation so just pretend it's animated lol. The ref sheet is for OCs but I can make ones for mayors too. They'll be much much simpler than the example though! (Unless they want it complex like that idc xD)


Entering because WHY NOT lol
Been wanting a chance to go all out with the new stuff I've learned so I'm throwing my hat into the ring!
But I'll need the hat back later... it's like my favorite ;w;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> [COLOR="#99CCF"]APPLICATION[/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR]
> *Username*: Pokemanz
> *Art You'll be Offering*: GFX - Banner, Town Signature, Ref Sheet (any of these, can offer more than 1 idk??)
> [Ex 1] [Ex 2] [Ex 3]
> ...



Thanks for applying!  will add your submission ^^


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 30, 2015)

[COLOR="#99CCF"]APPLICATION[/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR]
*Username*: Bri Hassleberry
*Art You'll be Offering*: One full body, shaded, and one chibi, full lineart and shaded!
      (*Examples*): Located here!
*Suggested ticket cost*: 5 TBT!
*Anything else?*: Not that I can think of, but I'll let you know if that changes!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 30, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thanks for applying!  will add your submission ^^


 
Awesome! Also I just realized I only put banners as examples... should I put one of each? xD


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> [COLOR="#99CCF"]APPLICATION[/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR]
> *Username*: Bri Hassleberry
> *Art You'll be Offering*: One full body, shaded, and one chibi, full lineart and shaded!
> (*Examples*): Located here!
> ...


Thanks!! Adding ~



Pokemanz said:


> Awesome! Also I just realized I only put banners as examples... should I put one of each? xD



Probably best actually xD


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 30, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thanks!! Adding ~



Thank you! <3


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> [COLOR="#99CCF"]APPLICATION[/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR]
> *Username*: Pokemanz
> *Art You'll be Offering*: GFX - Banner, Town Signature, Ref Sheet (any of these, can offer more than 1 idk??)
> [Ex 1] [Ex 2] [Ex 3]
> ...



thanks for applying c: i will change the colors on the form in a couple minutes, idk how i forgot that haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bri Hassleberry said:


> [COLOR="#99CCF"]APPLICATION[/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR][COLOR="#99CCF"][/COLOR]
> *Username*: Bri Hassleberry
> *Art You'll be Offering*: One full body, shaded, and one chibi, full lineart and shaded!
> (*Examples*): Located here!
> ...




thank you for applying!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 30, 2015)

Edited post with examples of everything! Shows how good I am at applying for things haha xD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 30, 2015)

*Username:* Money Hunter
*Art You'll be Offering:* Any GFX. Click here for examples. Click the thumbnails to see the full image.
*Suggested ticket cost:* 3 BTB
*Anything else?:* Please change the colors on the first post, it's killing my eyes.


----------



## tomothy (May 30, 2015)

APPLICATION
Username: Lemon Pop (why is that necessary btw?) 
Art You'll be Offering: one chibi; examples here
Suggested ticket cost: 5 tbt
Anything else?: not atm


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> *Username:* Money Hunter
> *Art You'll be Offering:* Any GFX. Click here for examples. Click the thumbnails to see the full image.
> *Suggested ticket cost:* 3 BTB
> *Anything else?:* Please change the colors on the first post, it's killing my eyes.



thanks for applying! i'll change it soon, i'd do it now but it takes forever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: Lemon Pop (why is that necessary btw?)
> Art You'll be Offering: one chibi; examples here
> Suggested ticket cost: 5 tbt
> Anything else?: not atm



i have no clue haha, i see it on most forms so i just put it there?? thank you for applying!


----------



## biibii (May 30, 2015)

APPLICATION
Username: Cocovampire
Art You'll be Offering: One chibi full colored like so: 
Suggested ticket cost: 2 tbt
Anything else?:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 30, 2015)

oh btw can you add that I'm offering 5 pieces of GFX? I know that I didn't mention it in the form :P ty :3 So many awesome artists are applying, I'm super excited! :D


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: Cocovampire
> Art You'll be Offering: One chibi full colored like so: View attachment 95109
> Suggested ticket cost: 2 tbt
> Anything else?:


Thanks, adding!



Money Hunter said:


> oh btw can you add that I'm offering 5 pieces of GFX? I know that I didn't mention it in the form :P ty :3 So many awesome artists are applying, I'm super excited! :D


Yeah, no problem! :3


----------



## Virals (May 30, 2015)

hell yeah i've always wanted to be in a joint raffle

APPLICATION
Username: Virals
Art You'll be Offering: 2 x base pixel [x x]
Suggested ticket cost: 5 tbt
Anything else?: nope!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: Cocovampire
> Art You'll be Offering: One chibi full colored like so: View attachment 95109
> Suggested ticket cost: 2 tbt
> Anything else?:



thank you for applying c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> oh btw can you add that I'm offering 5 pieces of GFX? I know that I didn't mention it in the form :P ty :3 So many awesome artists are applying, I'm super excited! :D



(i see that kain has already done that lol) but me too! hopefully this all turns out smoothly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Virals said:


> hell yeah i've always wanted to be in a joint raffle
> 
> APPLICATION
> Username: Virals
> ...



eep thank you for applying!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Virals said:


> hell yeah i've always wanted to be in a joint raffle
> 
> APPLICATION
> Username: Virals
> ...



So cute!! Added to list ~


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Fricking double posts lol


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

could someone explain how this works?? ;o; im v confused lmao 

also i kinda wanna join bUT SHSHSH


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> could someone explain how this works?? ;o; im v confused lmao
> 
> also i kinda wanna join bUT SHSHSH



please join!!!

an art raffle is when you have people buying tickets for a certain amount of tbt then it's all randomized so that one person will be assigned to an artist and win that person's art if that makes sense. for example if you bought five tickets and are assigned the numbers 1,2,3,4,5 and when i randomize it in random.org and 2 pops up you win that artist's work. okay that makes no sense at all, but if you somehow understand any of that and have questions let me know!! kain will probably be able to explain this lol


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 31, 2015)

This is such a cool idea!  Can't wait for the raffle to start.  <3 <3 <3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> could someone explain how this works?? ;o; im v confused lmao
> 
> also i kinda wanna join bUT SHSHSH



Should def join, your art is adorable!!

I think cheezy explained it alright, but in a kind of simpler explanation. Artists volunteer to be a part of it, it's kinda organized like a joint auction, everyone's art is displayed and offer a certain type of art.
People will send in a certain amount of bells to buy tickets. The tickets count towards chances of winning an artist and getting art from them.
Once it's over, we'll randomize the winners in order of artists. So if I was the first artist, whatever ticket is picked out first would get art from me, next artist would draw for the next ticket picked, etc.
And at the end all tbt earned will be divided amongst us all ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> This is such a cool idea!  Can't wait for the raffle to start.  <3 <3 <3



eep idk how i missed this! haha thanks, i saw one awhile back and thought that it'd be cool to do it again


----------



## Money Hunter (May 31, 2015)

cheezy's post isn't showing up so this should fix it


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

SOOOO GUESS WHO'S GNNA WALTZ IN LIKE THEY HADN'T POSTED BEFORE >U>

APPLICATION
Username: Kirindrake
Art You'll be Offering: Portraits, Chibis, Colored sketches
[portrait] [chibi] [colored sketch]
Suggested ticket cost: 3 TBT :3
Anything else?: Nope, I don't think so ^u^/


---
And yes I promise I can do more than _mermaid_ fullbodies OUO; lololol


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> cheezy's post isn't showing up so this should fix it



thanks money c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirindrake said:


> SOOOO GUESS WHO'S GNNA WALTZ IN LIKE THEY HADN'T POSTED BEFORE >U>
> 
> APPLICATION
> Username: Kirindrake
> ...



yay!! so happy you decided to apply and i don't think that only doing mermaid fullbodies is a bad thing lol


----------



## KainAronoele (May 31, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> SOOOO GUESS WHO'S GNNA WALTZ IN LIKE THEY HADN'T POSTED BEFORE >U>
> 
> APPLICATION
> Username: Kirindrake
> ...



Thanks! Question, to be clear I understand. Are you offering all 3 of those options (as a whole) or are those the options someone can pick from, but only gets one of the 3?
Hope I didn't phrase that confusingly lol.


----------



## g u m m i (May 31, 2015)

APPLICATION + WAFFLES
Username: g u m m i
Art You'll be Offering: 



Spoiler: Sketch

















Spoiler: Art









 I' not proud of my human ex., so I'm just going to say it's like the sketch.







Spoiler: GFX?













I will be doing 1 sketch, 1 full piece of art, and 1 GFX. {probably just gifs, i'm not too familiar w/ it}
Suggested ticket cost: 5 TBT, depends on how big the prize is, honestly
Anything else?: I'm celebrating a birthday on June 25th, and will be gone for a few days. Hopefully this doesn't interfere. Also, school ends June 12th so...I'll be able to have more free time then.


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> please join!!!
> 
> an art raffle is when you have people buying tickets for a certain amount of tbt then it's all randomized so that one person will be assigned to an artist and win that person's art if that makes sense. for example if you bought five tickets and are assigned the numbers 1,2,3,4,5 and when i randomize it in random.org and 2 pops up you win that artist's work. okay that makes no sense at all, but if you somehow understand any of that and have questions let me know!! kain will probably be able to explain this lol





KainAronoele said:


> Should def join, your art is adorable!!
> 
> I think cheezy explained it alright, but in a kind of simpler explanation. Artists volunteer to be a part of it, it's kinda organized like a joint auction, everyone's art is displayed and offer a certain type of art.
> People will send in a certain amount of bells to buy tickets. The tickets count towards chances of winning an artist and getting art from them.
> ...



Ahh alright! I get, but not quite. im sorry im worthless lmao 

I'd like to join if there are spots still open!! 



Spoiler: this miiigghhttt be wrong but idk



APPLICATION
Username: Peebers

Art You'll be Offering: One lineless chibi art and 1 stickie. 

Suggested ticket cost: 5tbt i guess ;o;  im just going with the majority here dont kill me

Anything else?: I might work slower than everybody else bc. school is starting soon, but usually the first few days are pretty chill and first term is usually easy. ; v; 

//okay bye i might regret this later lmao


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> APPLICATION + WAFFLES
> Username: g u m m i
> Art You'll be Offering:
> 
> ...



thanks for applying! i loved that ariel cat gif btw, i showed it to my friends and they loved it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Ahh alright! I get, but not quite. im sorry im worthless lmao
> 
> I'd like to join if there are spots still open!!
> 
> ...




ah thank you for applying!! if you have any questions ask me or kain, hopefully we should be able to answer them. applications will be open for another week or so, so they're still open lol everything looks good c:


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> yay!! so happy you decided to apply and i don't think that only doing mermaid fullbodies is a bad thing lol



Yeah, what was going to go on at the time at the end of the raffle got cancelled, so XD



KainAronoele said:


> Thanks! Question, to be clear I understand. Are you offering all 3 of those options (as a whole) or are those the options someone can pick from, but only gets one of the 3?
> Hope I didn't phrase that confusingly lol.



If you mean whether someone gets all three kinds of pieces or has a selection of one of three kinds,  then I mean it's an option to be chosen from. I-Is that not how it's supposed to work? OTL I thought it worked that way.


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> thanks for applying! i loved that ariel cat gif btw, i showed it to my friends and they loved it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pffff ok

how does this ticket thing work? are we all assigned a number or?? im rlly confused im sorry bb


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Yeah, what was going to go on at the time at the end of the raffle got cancelled, so XD
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean whether someone gets all three kinds of pieces or has a selection of one of three kinds,  then I mean it's an option to be chosen from. I-Is that not how it's supposed to work? OTL I thought it worked that way.



the way it should work is that each artist is offering a form of their artwork whether it be a shaded headshot, a full body sketch, etc. since you showed three of your pieces, does this mean that you will be offering all three or give the person a choice?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> pffff ok
> 
> how does this ticket thing work? are we all assigned a number or?? im rlly confused im sorry bb



np!! eep okay this may not make sense so sorry in advance so when people buy tickets, they will be assigned numbers. for example, if i was the first person to buy tickets and i bought 5, i would be assigned the numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. then when the raffle ends, i'll be like "okay so i will be randomizing the tickets to see who gets (insert artist's name here)'s artwork." if any number from 1-5 comes up, i'd win that person's artwork. hopefully that makes sense?


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> the way it should work is that each artist is offering a form of their artwork whether it be a shaded headshot, a full body sketch, etc. since you showed three of your pieces, does this mean that you will be offering all three or give the person a choice?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



it does! thank u ;o; 
some parts still don't make sense but i get the main idea so i won't screw up later lmao


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> it does! thank u ;o;
> some parts still don't make sense but i get the main idea so i won't screw up later lmao



which parts? lol it's better for you to understand everything now i think c:


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> which parts? lol it's better for you to understand everything now i think c:



when we raffle, do we do one for every artist or do we just do it all together? 
that might not make sense, (it doesn't even make sense to me) but if u want me to further clarify i can ;v;


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> when we raffle, do we do one for every artist or do we just do it all together?
> that might not make sense, (it doesn't even make sense to me) but if u want me to further clarify i can ;v;



hopefully i understood this correctly, but there will only be one winner per artist, and it's completely random! you can't win more than once, and if one person won all the artists it wouldn't be really fair. hope this helps c:


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> hopefully i understood this correctly, but there will only be one winner per artist, and it's completely random! you can't win more than once, and if one person won all the artists it wouldn't be really fair. hope this helps c:



ohh okay!! i get it now. thank you!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> when we raffle, do we do one for every artist or do we just do it all together?
> that might not make sense, (it doesn't even make sense to me) but if u want me to further clarify i can ;v;



Do you mean it as in is there only one winner or multiple?
If so, there will be one winner for each artist. So if we get 10 artists, in the end there will be 10 winners and each of them will get one artist to draw for them.
Hope that's what you meant!!



Also, thanks for applying you 2!! I'll reply to others and add the entries in soon!!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> the way it should work is that each artist is offering a form of their artwork whether it be a shaded headshot, a full body sketch, etc. since you showed three of your pieces, does this mean that you will be offering all three or give the person a choice?



Giving the individual a choice. Is it supposed to be the other way? ^^;


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Giving the individual a choice. Is it supposed to be the other way? ^^;



nope, this is allowed as well, just not required as most people just offer one thing or a combination of things! that's really nice of you c:


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Do you mean it as in is there only one winner or multiple?
> If so, there will be one winner for each artist. So if we get 10 artists, in the end there will be 10 winners and each of them will get one artist to draw for them.
> Hope that's what you meant!!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I get it now ;o;


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> nope, this is allowed as well, just not required as most people just offer one thing or a combination of things! that's really nice of you c:



Alright, good


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 1, 2015)

bump!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok, have added everyone in.

If anyone still has questions, or we missed some, feel free to ask!




*Still have until the 6th to apply!!!! Then we'll pick our 10 artists ~*


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 1, 2015)

bump!


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 1, 2015)

Bump thank you  I made a taco one and a Frozen one, haha~


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 2, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> Bump thank you  I made a taco one and a Frozen one, haha~



thanks for bumping c: bump!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

bump!


----------



## doveling (Jun 3, 2015)

tempted


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 3, 2015)

omg i dont have time but oH WELL IMMA APPLY ANYWAY
APPLICATION
Username: Astro0
Art You'll be Offering: Cartoon bust, one character, fully lined and coloured: Animal,
Human (but i'm only offering 1 character)
Suggested ticket cost: 5tbt
Anything else?: I can do human, animal, anthro, whatever basically!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 3, 2015)

peoyne said:


> tempted


Do iiiitt



Astro0 said:


> omg i dont have time but oH WELL IMMA APPLY ANYWAY
> APPLICATION
> Username: Astro0
> Art You'll be Offering: Cartoon bust, one character, fully lined and coloured: Animal,
> ...


xD (every artist ever)
Thanks so much for applying 
Adding to list ~


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

peoyne said:


> tempted



please apply

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> omg i dont have time but oH WELL IMMA APPLY ANYWAY
> APPLICATION
> Username: Astro0
> Art You'll be Offering: Cartoon bust, one character, fully lined and coloured: Animal,
> ...



yay! thank you for applying c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 3, 2015)

hurgle I still have commissions and requests to finish but I like doing raffles argh

APPLICATION
Username: inthenameofSweden
Art You'll be Offering: one shaded and coloured chibi [link] and one stickman [link]
Suggested ticket cost: 5btb
Anything else?:


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 3, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> hurgle I still have commissions and requests to finish but I like doing raffles argh
> 
> APPLICATION
> Username: inthenameofSweden
> ...



i was just about to ask you to apply lol, thank you for applying!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 3, 2015)

APPLICATION
Username: xCherryskyx
Art You'll be Offering: 1 Fullbody [x] [x], 1 Bust [x]
Suggested ticket cost: 3 tbt
Anything else?:


Even if I don't get in, good luck with your raffle!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 4, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: xCherryskyx
> Art You'll be Offering: 1 Fullbody [x] [x], 1 Bust [x]
> Suggested ticket cost: 3 tbt
> ...



Your stuff is so pretty! I've never seen your work before :0
Tyvm for applying!


----------



## Jint (Jun 4, 2015)

APPLICATION
Username: Jint
Art You'll be Offering: 



Spoiler: 1 avi + 2 sig




















or


Spoiler: 1 banner + 3 smaller headers


























































Suggested ticket cost: 3tbt
Anything else?: [edited] I will only make gfx of 1)official art 2)commissioned art/art that you have permission to use. I won't make gfx with a random picture that you found on google/pixiv/zerochan etc!!
​


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 4, 2015)

Jint said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: Jint
> Art You'll be Offering:
> 
> ...



Thanks for applying! :3
Added to list ^^






*2 DAYS LEFT TO APPLY!!*​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

one day left!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 5, 2015)

*ONE DAY LEFT!!*​


I know you just wrote that, but I like to make things big and IN YOUR FACE!! xD


----------



## Jint (Jun 5, 2015)

updated my additional notes section on my form~ sorry for any inconvenience caused!
​


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 5, 2015)

Jint said:


> updated my additional notes section on my form~ sorry for any inconvenience caused!
> ​



It's no problem! It only makes sense!
When we form the raffle, anything anyone included, like yours will be put under what you offered!
Thanks for including that ~


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

bump!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 6, 2015)

APPLICATION
Username: EtchaSketch
Art You'll be Offering: (at least one example needed) Chibi, Full-colored bust
Examples here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...151;-Etcha-s-Sketch-Shop!&#128151;&highlight=
Suggested ticket cost: (what you think each 'ticket' in the raffle should be worth // 1 - 5tbt) 2 tbt
Anything else?: I understand if you dont accept me, but I'll put my best art out there if you do!<3


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: EtchaSketch
> Art You'll be Offering: (at least one example needed) Chibi, Full-colored bust
> Examples here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...151;-Etcha-s-Sketch-Shop!&#128151;&highlight=
> ...


Thanks for applying! :D


----------



## Alvery (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah, why not?
APPLICATION
Username: Alvery
Art You'll be Offering: 1 chibi 


Spoiler: example



this style:





or
this style:






Suggested ticket cost: 5tbt
Anything else?:


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, why not?
> APPLICATION
> Username: Alvery
> Art You'll be Offering: 1 chibi
> ...



yay!! thanks for applying c: approximately 1.5 hours left

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: EtchaSketch
> Art You'll be Offering: (at least one example needed) Chibi, Full-colored bust
> Examples here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...151;-Etcha-s-Sketch-Shop!&#128151;&highlight=
> ...



oops i didn't see this. thank you for applying!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, why not?
> APPLICATION
> Username: Alvery
> Art You'll be Offering: 1 chibi
> ...


Thanks for applying! 
Adding you in now ~



cheezyfries said:


> approximately 1.5 hours left


Should add that to the title! ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

due to irl things, kain and i have decided to extend the application time to 5 PM EST, which is in about 5 hours!


----------



## puppy (Jun 6, 2015)

APPLICATION
Username: puppy
Art You'll be Offering: 



Spoiler: 2 headshots, 1 waist-up












Suggested ticket cost: 5 tbt
Anything else?: nah


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

puppy said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: puppy
> Art You'll be Offering:
> 
> ...



Thanks for entering! 
Adding yours in now ~


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 6, 2015)

hype is real


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> hype is real



Ahaha so much truth lol XP I always end up disappointing myself though when I get ANY hype. //OTL


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

puppy said:


> APPLICATION
> Username: puppy
> Art You'll be Offering:
> 
> ...



thanks for applying c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

38 minutes left! :D
Then cheezy and I will make our VERY hard decision of picking 9 of you guys and announce them, then start setting up for the raffle!! ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

*



*
KainAronoele
Lemon Pop
Virals
Peebers
Astro0
inthenameofSweden
xCherryskyx
Alvery
puppy
Jint/Money Hunter/Pokemanz*

* you guys will be in a bundle where you only have to offer one piece each ^^ let us know which piece you're offering please! if you have any issues with this, PM me or kain!


it was basically impossible for kain and i to choose and we're really sorry if you didn't make it in, but thank you all for applying!! the raffle will most likely start either tonight or tomorrow ​


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 6, 2015)

Yay! Congrats to all the other recruits!


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 6, 2015)

oooh exciting!!! thanks for choosing me! ^_^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 6, 2015)

ooo yay!

Congrats to everyone else that made it in as well ;u;


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 6, 2015)

awesome  If you need banners/any other layout stuff for the raffle, PM me


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> awesome  If you need banners/any other layout stuff for the raffle, PM me



i forgot to mention this, but let us know which piece of GFX you'll be offering or if you'll give the winner a choice ^^ and will do, thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh wow, I can't believe I was chosen! 
The winners can pick what kind of GFX they want from me, be it a signature, banner, ref, bump thing, whatever! I have a few different things they can choose from.

Now I'm all excited for this!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 6, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i forgot to mention this, but let us know which piece of GFX you'll be offering or if you'll give the winner a choice ^^ and will do, thanks!



I'm giving them a choice of anything C:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

Didn't get picked, but that's okay :3 Congrats to who got picked!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Didn't get picked, but that's okay :3 Congrats to who got picked!



It was really close!! Thanks so much again for applying :3


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Didn't get picked, but that's okay :3 Congrats to who got picked!



agh  tbh i totally thought you were in there lol . thanks for applying though c:


----------



## puppy (Jun 6, 2015)

*hacker voice* im in

well they can pick a headshot or waist-up either is fine


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

puppy said:


> *hacker voice* im in
> 
> well they can pick a headshot or waist-up either is fine



Since doing the 3 winners just for yours may be a bit complicated, do you still wanna offer the 2 headshots and waist up for the winner, or would you rather just offering one piece of art? ^^


----------



## puppy (Jun 6, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Since doing the 3 winners just for yours may be a bit complicated, do you still wanna offer the 2 headshots and waist up for the winner, or would you rather just offering one piece of art? ^^


they can just pick one piece, thats fine


----------



## Peebers (Jun 6, 2015)

i'm cryign i got in!! woop <3 

i'll just be offering the lineless chibi, if thats ok


----------



## Jint (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll offer one signature if it's alright uvu!!​


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

Ahh you guys are changing on me!!
Lemme let cheezy know befors she posts the stuff!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jint said:


> I'll offer one signature if it's alright uvu!!​



Sorry! So change everything to just one signature offered?


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

The raffle has been posted!!

Artists come join us here! :3

*ART RAFFLE!! WOO ~*
If any of you guys see something wrong with your spots, let us know!!


----------



## Jint (Jun 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Sorry! So change everything to just one signature offered?



h-hold on, I'm confused... we're supposed to offer one gfx each, no...? ​


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Jint said:


> h-hold on, I'm confused... we're supposed to offer one gfx each, no...? ​



Oh, yeah, sorry!! D:
I was super tired last night, was going all crazy lol.
You're all good, my apologies.


----------



## Jint (Jun 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, yeah, sorry!! D:
> I was super tired last night, was going all crazy lol.
> You're all good, my apologies.



aaaa alright!! 
thanks for confirming~​


----------

